# Cleaning mildew off of beach chairs?



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Does anyone have a method to clean brightly colored beach chairs that have mildew? Bleach based products would likely ruin them. Thanks.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Hydrogen Peroxide with vinegar.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I was thinking lemon juice and leave out in the sun but everything I can think of will likely do some bleaching of the color. Hydrogen peroxide can also bleach it. Still this would be better than bleach. Call West Marine and ask if there is a chemical that is safe for color.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Get some vinyl awning cleaner. Works great, hardly any scrubbing required.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Zepp mold and mildew stain remover.
Lowes 8 bucks a gallon
spray it on and hose it of 2 minutes later, Done.
I use it on everything. Makes an old ugly cooler look brand new.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Active ingredient in Zep is bleach.

http://images.zepcommercial.com/english/Mold-and-Mildew-Stain-Remover-English-MSDS-ZUMILDEW.pdf


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

lastcast said:


> Hydrogen Peroxide with vinegar.


50/50 or another formula?


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Go to the Dollar Store and get Awesome. Spray on, Light scrubbing, and rinse. It will work better than anything else and is not expensive. I know from experience.

Awesome!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

2RC's II said:


> 50/50 or another formula?


It says don't mix in the same sprayer because it produces peracetic acid. I did and used it on vinyl. Did'nt measure. Worked well. You can spray one then the other and let it set. Either one by itself might also work. Vinegar you can just spray and let in the sun.


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

Corpsman said:


> Does anyone have a method to clean brightly colored beach chairs that have mildew? Bleach based products would likely ruin them. Thanks.


If the fabric is sun-safe then it's most likely bleach-safe. I'd test a small area first, but it's highly unlikely that bleach will hurt outdoor furniture. 

I clean the upholstery in my car with bleach.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Marine Spray Nine.


----------



## mooqos (Sep 1, 2019)

hello everyone, I have a question which floor is better? After all, floor coverings differ from each other, at least in appearance. If we do not take into account the decorative factor, help me compare the price, service life, advantages and disadvantages of each material? and by the way, tell me how to wash it, I want to buy a steam https://cleanhomeguide.com/best-steam-mop-for-tile-buyers-guide/ mop, will this do?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Bleach will kill any uv protectants if you don't wash it off really good afterwards. Wash, not rinse it off.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Wouldn’t pressure washing work?
A client of my wife’s left a patio set at a house when they moved. It was one of those glass top tables with the mesh bottom/back chairs.
They were covered in mildew and oak crap. I pressure washed them and they look like new.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Good info. Thanks


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Yes, pressure washing works and without chemicals. Made our outdoor plastic pipe furniture look brand new.


----------

